# Chicken Necks swallowed whole... Danger?



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

My puppy, Twenty weeks old yesterday, Black WD GSD, 23" tall, 25 kg sort of 55 lbs, still has baby teeth, only front growing in, canines all baby, shearing molars baby teeth to..

Now he does chew them, but it is like he is just tenderizing the outside, and then he swallows them like whole or maybe just in two bits or hanging on bit..

*Now no problems on the other end, but can they digest the whole neck without chewing and crunching it up like the older dogs?* I am wondering if to get the maximum goodness, I need to hammer them with a meat tenderizer? Or rough blender?

Or is it OK? He LOVES them. I mean I tested him once and he will not quit, I think he ate eight of them. Tonight just four, and they are little... Size is big Mans thumb down into the hand, Ladies maybe two fingers, small necks but down they go near whole... Anybody had this problem, or is it a problem at all??

Thank you, fun comparing notes, I have four GSDs, counting the Single Black Female Seeking Companionship one (search, in stories, good for a laugh..)

Australia, out on the Last Frontier doing "Dances with Wolves"


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

that's how my dog eats, he tenderizes the meat/chicken/bone first then swallows, so far no problem. I tend to give necks attached to the chicken though not alone.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's normal. My dogs do the same with bigger pieces of chicken like chicken quarters - crunch up all the bones inside then pretty much swallow it whole.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem is that he does not seem to crunch the chicken neck bones, he sort of mouths it, chewing the meat on the outside, but it is as if his baby teeth are tender and he does not crunch them up..

My older dogs make quick work of it, about ten crunch, crunches and it is then gone...

What think ye now??

Kind regards, from Australia


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello again Sunflowers,

Does that mean they get the nutrition out of it? Or should I mash them or blend them... I don't know how effective the digestive tract of the dogs is...

Kind regards, lone Ranger


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

lone Ranger said:


> Hello again Sunflowers,
> 
> Does that mean they get the nutrition out of it? Or should I mash them or blend them... I don't know how effective the digestive tract of the dogs is...
> 
> Kind regards, lone Ranger


If he digest them well, you shouldn't find anything recognizable in his stool. I don't think you have anything to worry about. Wait until he has all his teeth; you'll be surprised what he will put away.


----------

